# deadlift 400kg x 5 reps



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thought would post one of my favourite lifting vids

big benni training deadlifts in his home country of iceland, few years old but still awesome watch


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Why has he never been in WSM ?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Mental strength!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

nuts man andy boltons beter tho.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looked super cool n comfortable doing those

my fave is coleman doing 800lbs for 2 - 5 1/2 weeks out from the mr olympia


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Simspin said:


> nuts man andy boltons beter tho.


No he's not - Benni's out deadlifted him twice now and holds the current world record

Plus Benni locks out properly :thumb:


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

retro-mental said:


> Why has he never been in WSM ?


He was a few years ago but failed to qualify for the finals; he was lined up to do the Arnold Classic this year but withdrew through injury...

Benni's a massive lifter but he's a bit limited in his movements when it comes to Strongman; he wouldnt last in regards to loading races and the stones etc... Squat, deadlift and pressing movements he'd do well in but that's not enough unfortunately


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> looked super cool n comfortable doing those
> 
> my fave is coleman doing 800lbs for 2 - 5 1/2 weeks out from the mr olympia


partial rom


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

i love that he's sitting there drinking a 1.5L bottle of coke ..


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Beasts them up, crazy strength.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Looks like that dude in the first video was specifically made for deadlifting. Not comparing the two, but someone with a frame like Coleman's has to lift the weight about a foot further lol


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

His face looks a bit like yours Rick89


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Looks like that dude in the first video was specifically made for deadlifting. Not comparing the two, but someone with a frame like Coleman's has to lift the weight about a foot further lol


Haha Benni is... He's as tall as he is wide!

Met him last year at some of the Highland Games and he's a really sound guy; more so with his wife being English 

Certainly darkens the doorway :laugh:


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Fookin monster


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Absolute trojan


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

I used to train at physiques when ollie thompson was a strong man and not in the ufc and I've seen him do more than that!

Still really impressive obviously alot more than i can do! Lol


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah but Benni went and did this:






461kg deadlift, in a belt and there was more in the tank!


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

Monster


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

lankyprestonian said:


> He was a few years ago but failed to qualify for the finals; he was lined up to do the Arnold Classic this year but withdrew through injury...
> 
> Benni's a massive lifter but he's a bit limited in his movements when it comes to Strongman; he wouldnt last in regards to loading races and the stones etc... Squat, deadlift and pressing movements he'd do well in but that's not enough unfortunately


Didnt he win iceland strongest man a few years back?

I know he is about static strength but if hes winning Icelands strongest man then you would have thought he would qualify for WSM


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

TheComebackKid said:


> partial rom


Interesting comment...

Post up a vid of you doing 800lb with full ROM and maybe some of the big lads on here can learn something from you...


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Asouf said:


> Interesting comment...
> 
> Post up a vid of you doing 800lb with full ROM and maybe some of the big lads on here can learn something from you...


I 'm just telling it like it is and I don't have to prove anything. i notice you're not denying that ron is using cheat form.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

TheComebackKid said:


> I 'm just telling it like it is and I don't have to prove anything. i notice you're not denying that ron is using cheat form.


What is wrong with Coleman's lift then:confused1:


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

big iceland yeti 400 for 4 strong as


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

TheComebackKid said:


> I 'm just telling it like it is and I don't have to prove anything. i notice you're not denying that ron is using cheat form.


Oh for fvcks sake


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

best thing I've seen all day... :rockon:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LOving the big cheshire grin at the end of the first video

You should of seen my cheshire after i done 40kg incline db.

fck knows what i would do if i was lifting his weight, crack off onto the camera man


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tom42021 said:


> I used to train at physiques when ollie thompson was a strong man and not in the ufc and I've seen him do more than that!
> 
> Still really impressive obviously alot more than i can do! Lol


ollie was a brilliant strongman and i admire him massively but he certainly could not out deadlift benni even at his peak

benni is more than likely the best deadlifter who ever lived


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chopthebench said:


> His face looks a bit like yours Rick89


haha you fcker :clap:


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

lankyprestonian said:


> Yea
> 
> 461kg deadlift, in a belt and there was more in the tank!


Yeah i doubt he could tear up that much!lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder if he could pull my arm off if he wanted to


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

He's a pussy, come on, straps???? :lol:


----------

